# Everything tastes like hot dogs



## nysmoke (Aug 9, 2014)

Greetings,

So I've had my WMS for a couple of months now and have probably smoked 8-9 times. I've had some great cooks and some that won't be mentioned ;-)

Probably the biggest problem that I'd like to solve is that EVERYTHING I make tastes like hot dogs. Now, I understand that hot dogs are SMOKED and so anything else that I smoke might taste somewhat similar however, my stuff seems to taste just like a hot dog.  Since I'm not a big fan of hot dogs (I grew up eating german wursts and supermarket hotdogs are not very interesting in comparision) I'm looking for hints on how to produce a richer variety of smoke tastes.  I've tried using different woods; mostly I've used apple, but I've also tried cherry and (once a bit of maple).  Perhaps I need to buy some hickory (though I'd prefer to use local hardwoods)? Also the best stuff I've made has been that which is most strongly spiced/rubbed; perhaps I need to go heavier on the rubs?

Thanks for any hints
JJ


----------



## Max1 (Aug 10, 2014)

My first question would be, what kind of meats have you tried to cook, and produce. Each type of meat has it's own unique flavor, and depending on your rub can intensive that flavor. If it is beef, you should not use the same rub you would use for let say spare ribs. Most pork rubs have sugar in them to bring out the flavor of the pork, beef you do not want to have the sugars, beef should be kept more savory. A rub should be simple, and not overpower the actual taste of the meat, it should accent it. Try a simple rub before, you start adding a bunch of stuff too it, that you "THINK" will taste good. Try this rub for instance:

1/4c Kosher Salt
1/4c Paprika
2 TBSP Garlic Powder
2 TBSP Onion Powder
1 tsp Ground Black Pepper
1 tsp Ground Red Pepper Flake
1 tsp Cayenne Powder 
***1/4 packed brown sugar(If used with pork)***

As for the wood you use, that would depend on what part of the country you are in, and what kind of wood is plentiful in your area. Take for example, where I am at. I am in Michigan, in my area the most plentiful woods are Cherry, and Apple. This is what I have become accustomed to using, so it is what I use the most. We do have other woods available to us, like Hickory, Oak, and other hard woods. Once you have become used to using one type of wood, you may not like the others tastes either, watch for that. Try throwing on some wood to an empty smoker just to see what it is going to smell like before you commit to using it for smoking some meat. You may not like it. 

Hoe everything is tasting like a hotdog, well that is just kinda weird. I have never really heard of that. On you next smoke, take pictures from start to finish. This mean from when you unpack the meat, all the way until you cut it. This will show some insight to what it happening.


----------



## Bosko (Aug 10, 2014)

I couldn't make any food taste like a hot dog even if I tried, something is rotten in Denmark on this one!

Either you have cooked 2000 hotdogs and never cleaned your grill or it is a taste bud / mental issue IMO

Not saying you are mental( big wheel), but once a person has their mind made up ahead of time it is hard to change the issue.
Switch to a BEEF base dish with a rub like Max says no sugars!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 12, 2014)

The hot dog dilemma is a puzzler for me too..and I just completed the online test on FB which said I was only 51% crazy. Thinking maybe the young man aint from Texas or something similar.


----------

